

When to Stockpile Computer Parts? - tomaskafka
http://www.interact-sw.co.uk/iangblog/2014/01/17/pc-stockpiling

======
rasengan0
I hope that Mac SE stored at mom's will be worth something since the Dell
inspiron running xubuntu and Win 98 is not cutting it any longer

